# Aeroforce Interceptor..



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Will an Interceptor work with our cars yet? I noticed on Aeroforce's website our car isn't listed in their application guide, but it is listed on ZZP's site under our car, and since it just connects OBD2 I'm guessing it works? But before I go out and plop 250 down has or does anyone have an Interceptor in their Cruze??


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

AeroForce Interceptor Gen II Scan Gauge - GM OBD-II Vehicles [AF-PTx01] - $239.00$229.00 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is that a yes it will work? haha


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah I got an E-mail back from them! the CN series will work on Cruzes


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, according to the application guide in the link the CN is what you need. Let us know how you like it. I'd like to put my DasHhwak back in my Tbss and pick up an AeroForce to the Cruze.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes I will soon as I mount it! I ordered the A-pillar dual gauge Pod, and wanted something to put in the second mount.. Aeroforce seemed simple enough


----------

